# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  Kόμβος C&Iathe #57 (Σύνταγμα)

## dti

Χάρη στην πρωτοβουλία και την εφευρετικότητα του acoul κάναμε σήμερα το απόγευμα scan στην ταράτσα του node #57 C&Iathe
που βρίσκεται στο Κέντρο, πολύ κοντά στην ΕΘΕΜ (300 μ. περίπου).
Διαπιστώθηκε οπτική επαφή με τον κόμβο του acoul και ήδη προγραμματίζεται να μπει ένα interface προς τα εκεί.
Γενικά τα αποτελέσματα του scan (τα οποία θα ποστάρει ο acoul) ήταν πολύ ενθαρρυντικά για τη δημιουργία ενός ακόμη κόμβου στο Κέντρο της Αθήνας.

----------


## Achille

*** Μεταφέρθηκε ***

----------


## acoul

Επειδή το scan έγινε δίπλα σε πρεσβείες στο κέντρο, μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά κατέφθασε ελικόπτερο με επιγραφή "Police" το οποίο έφυγε αμέσως. Ο λογικός συνειρμός είναι ότι πλέον αναγνωρίζουν τους AWMN κομάντος στις ταράτσες αμέσως, παρότι δεν φοράμε καπελάκι/στολή με αντίστοιχα AWMN διακριτικά. !! Ακολουθούν τα αποτελέσματα του scan. Credit για τις 360" rotation του panel goes to dti όπου αν και #1 συνεχίζει να ανεβαίνει με τον ίδιο ενθουσιασμό στις ταράτσες παραμένοντας έμπρακτα πιστός στο όραμα της εξάπλωσης του AWMN δικτύου.

Edit: τα αποτελέσματα του scan:



> 1:Network 102: "awmn-913" BSSID: "00:02:6F:35:8F:39"
> 2:Network 106: "awmn-676" BSSID: "00:09:5B:91:AF:05"
> 3:Network 108: "awmn173" BSSID: "00:02:6F:01:BA:06"
> 4:Network 11: "awmn-173-1317" BSSID: "00:02:6F:01:BA:91"
> 5:Network 12: "AWMN-434" BSSID: "00:30:1A:09:2B:8B"
> 6:Network 14: "awmn-1130-stevemad" BSSID: "00:0D:88:E9:69:1E"
> 7:Network 28: "awmn-676" BSSID: "00:11:95:50:B6:BF"
> 8:Network 34: "awmn-533" BSSID: "00:02:6F:05:5A:4F"
> 9:Network 35: "AWMN-960" BSSID: "00:09:5B:94:34:63"
> ...

----------


## koem

Απίστευτο! Πιάνει APs από όλο το λεκανοπέδιο. Κυριως από δυτικά, αλλά και βόρεια και ανατολικά.

----------


## dti

Με οργανωμένη επιχείρηση (που κράτησε πέρα από τα μεσάνυχτα), στήθηκε χθες ο κόμβος και συνδέθηκε (ως client κατ΄ αρχήν στο ap του acoul, awmn-329 :: .
Εξοπλισμός: Linksys wrt54g με openwrt, σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί, poe (56 μ. καλώδιο ethernet) και 24άρα Pacific Wireless.
Credits to vigor, acoul, sbolis, ngia αλλά και στον dimkasta (που κατάφερε μέσα στο σκοτάδι, να βρει ένα παξιμάδι που μας έπεσε από τον ιστό, 7-8 μ. πιο κάτω!). 
Για άλλη μία φορά έδρασε η ομάδα κομμάντος (εγκαταστάσεων ήθελα να πω...) του awmn. 
Ελπίζω σύντομα να ανέβουν και μερικές πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες από την επιχείρηση της εγκατάστασης στο ψηλότερο δώμα του κτιρίου.

Από το σημείο που μπήκε ο ιστός φαίνεται καθαρά μεγάλο της τμήμα της Βουλής και μέρος της Πλ. Συντάγματος.  ::  

Αν και το σήμα ήταν πολύ καλό (-61 db) και ο θόρυβος μέτριος (-87 db), παρουσιάστηκαν κάποια περίεργα προβλήματα στο link (συγκεκριμένα μετά από κάθε reboot δεν έκανε join, αλλά μετά από αρκετή ώρα αυτό γινόταν).
Όταν πάντως υπήρχε σύνδεση, είχαμε pings της τάξης των 2-3 ms για μικρά πακέτα.
Ελπίζω τα προβλήματα να λύθηκαν λίγο μετά την αναχώρησή μου.

----------


## sotiris

> (συγκεκριμένα μετά από κάθε reboot δεν έκανε join, αλλά μετά από αρκετή ώρα αυτό γινόταν).


Τα wrt αργούν αρκετά να κάνουν reconnect μετά από restart, αργούν πιο πολύ και απο τα wgb cisco.
Μερικές φορές είναι σαν κολλημένα και εαν τους κάνεις μερικά ping ξυπνάνε.
Τα παραπάνω τα έχουμε παρατηρήσει στο "sotiris-69eyes" που ειναι με 2 wrt.

----------


## acoul

Οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι σε ταράτσες - ΟΤΕ τρέμε !!! Υπάρχει και άλλο φωτογραφικό υλικό το οποίο και αναμένω... Wireless, Internet

----------


## dimkasta

Στου sbolis φαίνονται καλύτερα οι "Ταρζανιες" του vigor...

Αυτό παιδί δεν παίζεται.... 
Well done  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ααααααα τέτοιες συναντήσεις δεν πρέπει να χάνονται…. Γιααααα να σας πιάσω από το αυτί… 

Γιατί κάθε φορά που βλέπω τέτοιες φοτο ζηλεύω…. Είναι σοβαρό γιατρέ μου????

Καλοτάξιδος….  ::

----------


## acoul

Χθες Πέμπτη 4 Αυγούστου μπήκαν αντηρίδες στον ιστό. Ο κόμβος λειτουργεί κανονικά και υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για δημιουργία κόμβου κορμού με 1-2 BB links άμεσα.

----------


## dti

> Ο κόμβος λειτουργεί κανονικά και υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για δημιουργία κόμβου κορμού με 1-2 BB links άμεσα.


Ωραία! Και μας λείπουν 1-2 links στην περιοχή του Συντάγματος...

Με την ευκαιρία επισυνάπτω και 2 φωτογραφίες από την εγκατάσταση του ιστού.

----------


## dti

1,5 χρόνο μετά... δημιουργήθηκαν οι προϋποθέσεις για το στήσιμο ενός πλήρους κόμβου που θα εξυπηρετήσει πολύ την περιοχή γύρω από την Πλ. Συντάγματος, τη Βουλή και θα συνεισφέρει πολύ στη βελτίωση της παρουσίας του awmn στο Κέντρο.
Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν:

- Τοποθετήθηκε ιστός 2,5 μ. περίπου με κατάλληλες "γωνίες"-επίτονα.
- Μπήκαν 4 μπράτσα τύπου αντεστραμμένου "L" για να εκμεταλλευθούμε καλύτερα το διαθέσιμο χώρο στον ιστό και να πάρουν πιο εύκολα την επιθυμητή κλήση τα 2 πιάτα.
- Μπήκε ένα routerboard 532a με δυνατότητα να φιλοξενήσει μέχρι 4 miniPCI. Προσωρινά παίζει με mikrotik, ενώ ήδη έχει εγκατασταθεί και μια CF με openwrt.
- To πρώτο bb link λειτουργεί με τον acoul #3298 (μόλις σταματήσει η βροχή θα αλφαδιαστεί καλύτερα)
- Ο κόμβος διαθέτει πολύ καλή θέα προς Ν. Σμύρνη, Αιγάλεω, Περιστέρι και Πετρούπολη. Πανοραμική με θέα από την ταράτσα εδώ: Internet, Wireless 
- Μπήκε ένα 13άρι panel που "φωτίζει" τη μισή Πλατεία Συντάγματος, τμήμα της Λ. Αμαλίας και της Βουλής.  ::  Το ρόλο του ap παίζει μια senao NL2511MP
- Ήδη λειτουργεί ap με ssid awmn-57 και ο DHCP μοιράζει ip's από 10.2.183.2 έως 10.2.183.62. Πιθανόν να χρειάζονται επιπλέον ρυθμίσεις στην κλίση του panel ή η τοποθέτηση άλλου ισχυρότερου (που είναι κι αυτό διαθέσιμο). Δοκιμάστε από την Πλ. Συντάγματος να συνδεθείτε στο awmn-57 και πείτε εντυπώσεις. 
- Στα παραλειπόμενα της εγκατάστασης και για πρώτη φορά στα 5 χρόνια ταρατσάδας, βρέθηκα παρέα με τον acoul πάνω στο δώμα κι ένα doberman  ::  (του διαχειριστή της πολυκατοικίας) να τριγυρίζει πάνω στην ταράτσα! Ευτυχώς ήμασταν πάνω σε δώμα ύψους 5 μέτρων τουλάχιστον! Μετά από κάποιες εξηγήσεις, ο διαχειριστής απέσυρε το doberman κι εμείς συνεχίσαμε την εγκατάσταση...
- Φωτογραφίες της εγκατάστασης, σύντομα, μόλις επισκευθούμε και πάλι τη συγκεκριμένη ταράτσα.

'njoy awmn ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!  ::

----------


## acoul

On-line στατιστικούλια από το εν λειτουργία πλέον AWMN freespot: Internet, Wireless

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια στο openwrt από τον ngia ... γιατί το awmn είναι *και* SciFi !!

----------


## freenet

κανένα σκαν απο την συγκεκριμένη ταράτσα?

----------


## john70

> On-line στατιστικούλια από το εν λειτουργία πλέον AWMN freespot: Internet, Wireless
> 
> Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια στο openwrt από τον ngia ... γιατί το awmn είναι *και* SciFi !!


Νά ειναι καλά ο Sbolis που σου έβαλε Open Wrt και είδες το φώς σού !!

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> On-line στατιστικούλια από το εν λειτουργία πλέον AWMN freespot: Internet, Wireless
> 
> Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια στο openwrt από τον ngia ... γιατί το awmn είναι *και* SciFi !!
> 
> 
> Νά ειναι καλά ο Sbolis που σου έβαλε Open Wrt και είδες το φώς σού !!


άλλοι ακόμα να το δουν ... αναφέρομαι σε παλιούρες ...

----------


## dti

Μετά την χθεσινή επέμβαση του acoul στον ιστό του κόμβου, υπάρχουν πλέον 2 80άρια πιάτα, μια 19άρα panel και μια Pacific Wireless grid.

*Με την 19άρα flat panel η πρόσβαση στο awmn από την Πλατεία Συντάγματος βελτιώθηκε σημαντικά και είναι πλέον γεγονός!*  :: 

Μπορείτε να συνδεθείτε στο awmn από το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα της Πλατείας. Δοκιμάστε λοιπόν το ssid awmn-57 με πρώτη ευκαιρία και πείτε εντυπώσεις.

----------


## maxfuels

Είμαι .. Πανέτοιμος για το Link ...  ::  Περιμένω απάντηση...

----------


## acoul

Ο κόμβος μέσα στις επόμενες εβδομάδες θα ενεργοποιήσει 2 BB λινκ. Υπάρχει καλή θέα προς Πετρούπολη και Καισαριανή.

----------


## acoul

ενημερώθηκε το wind με φωτογραφίες της ταράτσας του κόμβου: AWMN, Internet

----------


## acoul

ενεργοποιήθηκε το λινκ με EE #533 με πολύ καλό σήμα. μετά από το τελικό αλφάδιασμα θα ενεργοποιηθεί και το BGP. Αναμένουμε το τελικό πάντρεμα του τρίτου πιάτου.

----------


## fon_hussan

Κάποιες απαντήσεις διασπάστηκαν προς ΟΤ και μπορείτε να τις βρείτε εδώ:
viewtopic.php?f=40&t=36151

Δε σχετίζονται με το θέμα για τον εν λόγω κόμβο (και μπορεί η επίμαχη λέξη αλφάδιασμά να αντικατασταθεί από τον acoul με το πχ.(?): το κεντράρισμα/βελτιστοποίηση του λίνκ ανάμεσα στα 2 σημεία).

Παρεπιπτόντως γνωρίσα και την έννοια του 'αλφάδιασμα' (που δεν ήξερα ώς σήμερα  ::  ).

----------


## acoul

ο κόμβος έχει πλέον τρία ενεργά λινκ:

OZOnet
EE
RabbitHole

και ένα panel που καλύπτει την πλατεία συντάγματος με AWMN FreeSpot.

----------


## acoul

σήμερα έγινε αναβάθμιση του openwrt στον κόμβο. επανήλθαν και τα λινκ με EE και RabbitHole.

----------


## papashark

> Μετά την χθεσινή επέμβαση του acoul στον ιστό του κόμβου, υπάρχουν πλέον 2 80άρια πιάτα, μια 19άρα panel και μια Pacific Wireless grid.
> 
> Με την 19άρα flat panel η πρόσβαση στο awmn από την Πλατεία Συντάγματος βελτιώθηκε σημαντικά και είναι πλέον γεγονός! 
> 
> Μπορείτε να συνδεθείτε στο awmn από το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα της Πλατείας. Δοκιμάστε λοιπόν το ssid awmn-57 με πρώτη ευκαιρία και πείτε εντυπώσεις.





> και ένα panel που καλύπτει την πλατεία συντάγματος με AWMN FreeSpot.


Aγαπητέ κύριε διαχειριστά.

Δυστηχώς πιάνουμε το Panel σας από του διαόλου την μάνα, καθότι σύμφωνα με τους υπολογισμούς μας εκπέμπετε με τουλάχιστον 34db eirp., η οποία είναι τουλάχιστον 20 φορές περισσότερη από την νόμιμη ισχύ.

Μπορεί να αδιαφορείτε παντελώς για την νομιμότητα, και δεν με ενδιαφέρει προσωπικά η σχέση σας με την ελληνική νομοθεσία, πλην όμως η υπερβολική σας εκπομπή ξεφεύγει πέρα από κάθε οικολογικό όριο και όπως έπιασα εγώ το πανελ σας από 65 χιλιόμετρα μακριά, έτσι πιάνουν αδίκως ένα σωρό άλλοι κόμβοι εντός της αθήνας το πάνελ σας, τους δημιουργείτε θόρυβο, και περιορίζετε την λειτουργία τους.

*Με λίγα λόγια η υπερβολικά δυνατή εκπομπή σας, εκτός από παράνομη, εκτός από αντιοικολογική, είναι και αντιδεοντολογική αφού δημιουργεί προβλήματα σε άλλα μέλη του δικτύου.*

Οι μετρήσεις έγιναν χθες, αλλά είχαν γίνει και πριν από 2 μήνες περίπου

----------


## acoul

αναβάθμιση του λειτουργικού του κόμβου σε latest & greatest openwrt/madwifi

----------


## acoul

Το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε έγινε μια επίσκεψη στον κόμβο για μια αναβάθμιση που δεν κάθισε σωστά από μακρυά. μερικές φωτογραφίες από τον περήφανο κομβούχο με το νέο λινκ προς νότο !!

 <-- Click me

----------


## acoul

Δυο από τα πέντε λινκ του κόμβου down λόγω αστοχίας υλικού. Ετοιμάζονται ένα rb433 + rb411 για την αποκατάστασή τους.

----------


## acoul

βγήκε το daughterboard από το RB532 και προστέθηκε ένα RB433

 <-- Click me

----------


## papashark

> Το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε έγινε μια επίσκεψη στον κόμβο για μια αναβάθμιση που δεν κάθισε σωστά από μακρυά. μερικές φωτογραφίες από τον περήφανο κομβούχο με το νέο λινκ προς νότο !!


Mήπως ο περήφανος κομβούχος και ο ακόμα ποιο περήφανος acoul να κατεβάζανε λίγο ισχύ στο panel που παίζει στους 2.4 τσίτα και το πιάνουμε 60+ χιλιόμετρα μακριά ποιο δυνατά από ότι τα ΑΡ δίπλα μας ????

----------

